# Any help/ideas please?



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Wondering if anyone can help please?

Back in 2017 on June 12th, in "The T.H.O.T. Draw" I posted a photo of my dog (George) leaping into the water to go fishing.
Sadly, since then George has died, and I can't retrieve the photo I used.

It's about the second post down on this page:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/112152-the-thot-draw/&page=2&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1182832&embedComment=1182832&embedDo=findComment#comment-1182832

All other photos are there, but of course, not this one. All I get is,

<Error>


```
</span><span>NoSuchKey</span><span>
```
 <Message>The specified key does not exist.</Message>

<Key>monthly_2017_03/large.IMG_20170215_213326112.jpg.0f53e94ba47fbd970e902fd01eb91105.jpg</Key>

<RequestId>Q0ZM9MXYKVS646JE</RequestId>

<HostId>G0fteWBTbjO1d4Gjyv//Fpj6UUOHoXU0KOkSnSJx/4+W7dhoInjXp7eYShZZDu4ritC/hC4NFN4=</HostId>

</Error>

Thanks very much for any help and/or advice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've spent the last hour going through backups. I have more to go through but I fear this one has been lost due to a server crash around this time.

I have all the images from before and after this date but not this one.

I will keep trying to find it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another way to find it might be to ask anyone who has been sent the photo via WhatsApp or email. I know WhatsApp keeps a copy of any attached photos in the phone gallery as well as in the message, so maybe a friend or family member might have a copy? Good luck anyway mate.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks very much to both of you for trying.

The camera I used for the photo, now lays at the bottom of a river somewhere. I've asked the couple of people that I emailed the photo to, if they will have a look, but I don't hold out much hope with it being almost 5 years ago. Now I'm waiting for a couple of old phones to charge up, and an old laptop, in the hope there's a pic on one of those.

Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Bugger, so disappointed for you.. Sorry I can't be of any help, don't suppose it was in photobucket or somesuch?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

"Ta-Da" Found a copy on an old 'notebook'. Forgotten how to make it bigger on here, but it's okay on my phone, laptop, etc.

Thanks all, for trying.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robden said:


> "Ta-Da" Found a copy on an old 'notebook'. Forgotten how to make it bigger on here, but it's okay on my phone, laptop, etc.
> 
> Thanks all, for trying.


 Brilliant well done. Can't see it as it's in a private google account but glad you found it.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Better?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Well found fellah.


----------

